# 500 posts.....hmmm.....opinionated blabbermouth...



## inspectorD (Feb 1, 2007)

Looking back at my first posts...how conservative, boring and newbie can you get...
Now I have sarcasm, wit and a real learning experience behind me......how to improve.....hmmmm... 

Just want to say thanks to all you folks out there.... havin a good time with the rest of us ....pullin our chairs up to the fire and having some good conversation and ideas.

We all make this happen. 

Now I get to join the ranks of the Glennjanie and Square Eye show. Two of the best characters I know on the net.


----------



## Square Eye (Feb 2, 2007)

This place wouldn't be the same without you InspectorD!

You outlived the WoodworkingMenace, several other characters and a spammer or 2!

Keep up the good work!

And the BS is ok too


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment, InspectorD and congratulations on your acomplishment. You have been a lot of good help to a lot of good people.
Glenn


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Feb 3, 2007)

*This place wouldn't be the same without you InspectorD!*

*You outlived the WoodworkingMenace, several other characters and a spammer or 2!

Keep up the good work!

And the BS is ok too*
*Thanks for the compliment, InspectorD and congratulations on your acomplishment. You have been a lot of good help to a lot of good people.
Glenn*
  Congratulations InspectorD on the big 500. I totaly agree on the above.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 7, 2007)

This is a fun place for sure. 

And to all those folks out there that don't say much....get going!!! We know you have information worth sharing...that's what it's all about.

I forgot to thank Tex for the site ...without it the rest of us are only harassing our local coffee shops and waitresses.(and talking to ourselves.) 

Thanks.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 29, 2007)

Not that I am counting...but Glennjanie past me years ago. Good for him and his help to all of us...yup.
And Thank you to all you new folks for getting started. Glad to have you around. 

Glenn, how do you do it...this is alot of work. 

Hope to see others with lots of posts.


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 29, 2007)

And now you're up to an even 800! How do you get any work done?


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 29, 2007)

This is my hobby. I am on disability and spend a lot of hours on line. This is the only place I have found that someone needs help that I can give every day. I sign on several times a day and always check this Forum.
Happy New Year to All
Glenn


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 29, 2007)

So then, you are getting a lot of work done. And doing a good job at it, I might add 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Happy New Year back at cha!


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy new year folks. Keep on postin..........


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Dec 31, 2007)

Same goes for me to HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE


----------

